# Hooked battery up backwards



## Karambit777 (Sep 14, 2015)

So... I accidentally hookedy battery cables up backwards on my 05 Frontier. It sparked at the terminal a little bit, and then stopped. I hooked both terminals up, but did not crank the engine. I quickly realized my mistake and changed them. But now I don't have any power at all. No dash lights or anything. The 140 amp battery fuse blew, so I am hoping this is the only thing that was damaged. Anyone else made this same mistake, If so, what all was damaged ? Looking for advice ?


----------



## davidjones (Aug 21, 2015)

If operating mode of battery was absolutely in the wrong direction. It was also happened with me and have to purchase new battery because of my mistake.


----------

